
House passes $819 billion stimulus bill - jamesjyu
http://money.cnn.com/2009/01/28/news/economy/house_vote_wednesday/index.htm?cnn=yes
======
Zarathu
You know, it's rather ironic that none of the Republicans voted for it. While
Bush is sitting there bailing out companies with billions of dollars, the
minute Obama gets involved, it's a complete no-no.

What's even more ironic is that $275bn of the $825bn consisted of tax cuts.
The Republicans should've been in favor of it.

Idiots.

